# Lancaster, CA, ID#A4420917, male, 1yr



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Impound Date:*4/24/2012SexMale*Primary Breed:*GERM SHEPHERD*Age:*1 Years and 0 MonthsLocation:Lancaster Cage No.:L331


----------

